# where to find old Brinkmann flashlight parts?



## chadecoen (Jan 12, 2010)

Hello again,
I have an old (at least 15 years old) Brinkmann d cell flashlight. It is a neat light because the body can be unscrewed in the middle converting it from a 4 cell to a 2 cell. Looks a lot like a maglite, full metal can with threaded ends and all. Anyway I broke or lost the bulb and the part that screws on to hold the bulb years ago but never tossed the light thinking I might fix it one day. Well now I found you guys so maybe someone can point me in the right direction for parts. Any ideas?

Thanks,
Chad


----------



## Vikas Sontakke (Jan 13, 2010)

Just call Brinkmann; they are quite good for customer support. I recall if you call them, they *will* return your call. They might be able to find the old part. I did that for one of my light and they send the part (well, they sent out a wrong part, but that is another story). If you can take a photograph and mail them, they might be able to help you better. I should have done that.

- Vikas


----------



## chadecoen (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey,
Thanks for the advise. I'll call them this afternoon!

Thanks,
Chad


----------



## chadecoen (Jan 13, 2010)

Man, this forum rocks. Thanks for the info. I just figured when I didn't see my light on their site that it was too old to mess with. One call and the parts are on the way.

Thanks,

chad


----------



## chadecoen (Jan 25, 2010)

Well, parts arrived, no joy. They are way different for the newer Brinkmann progrip 5-3-2 lights. 

Anyone know where I can find a bulb retainer for an old 5-3-2 D cell Alum Brinkmann? Just for reference or some idea what I am talking about.....If you have a newer alum brinkmann, my retainer for the bulb is HUGE compared to your newer one. If that tells you anything? http://picasaweb.google.com/chadecoen/Brinkmann532DCellAlumLight?feat=directlink







Thanks,
Chad


----------



## chadecoen (Feb 11, 2010)

Does anyone have any parts laying around that might work?

Thanks,
Chad


----------



## Robin24k (Feb 12, 2010)

I wonder if you can dig up some part numbers from their site or CS? I know Maglite lists part numbers, and it definately helps to have as much information as possible.


----------



## Braddah_Bill (Feb 12, 2010)

http://www.terratech.net/product.asp?specific=jphornf4

This must be the newer one you were talking about, but you may ask them if they have any old stock or parts laying around.


Bill


----------



## chadecoen (Feb 12, 2010)

Yep, that's the one. 5-2-3 D cells. Nice old light. The newer ones have completely different parts in them. I sent Brinkmann the pics and they asked around but no one had any ideas over there. Not too sure where to go with it now. I mean, if it is going to cost me $35 bucks for a new one like it, I might as well spend a little more and get some newer technology or at least LED or something. Just don't know!

Chad


----------



## klcmcse (Apr 12, 2016)

*dragging up an ancient thread..... old Brinkmann 5 D cell flashlight parts?*

Hello fellow flashlight-a-holics,
I have a pair of these old Brinkmann 5 D cell flashlight/ batons, I need a switch for one. Been looking for longer than I care to reveal.
One of the lights worked until I took it apart to try and diagnose the issue with the non working twin.
Anyone happen to know the way to assemble the switch??? I have taken it apart until I am sayin' UNcle.....Any help would be greatly appreciated. They don't serve use in my cars as a light as much as a deterrent for folks with bad intentions, they have some heft to them full of D cells...
Thank you so much for any help,
Kevin


----------

